# female dog nipples



## jaws

i was wondering once a female is through nursing her puppies. what do u guys do so her nipples wont be hanging.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Depends on how long they nursed from her. Some breeders pull the pups off around 5 weeks I believe. The nipples will never be the same and will still hang but with excercise and a good diet they will reduce in size. Spaying her will help as well because with each heat she has they will still be droopy. How long did the pups nurse and how long have they been weaned? When was her last litter and how many litters has she had?


----------



## jaws

no i was look at different pitbull kennels website. some females nipples where hanging and other wasnt


----------



## Pitcrew

It's called "drawing them up". It is a relatively simple thing to do, although has to be done in a rather strict fashion.
You have to keep the dog away from water.
They are to drink twice a day. Let her drink until she picks her head up from the bowl then take it away.
Feed her as normal.
She also has to be exercised/walked, flirt pole, etc every day as well.
2-3 times a day rub her belly with Campho Phenique. All over the teats.
Keep this up until she is drawn up.
Thats all there is to it. Works VERY well.
There are some products in the store that I am sure work also.
There is no excuse to have a bitch hanging like you have described.


----------



## performanceknls

:goodpost: It is simple to do and 99.99 of dogs will go back to looking pretty good. When you see dogs with people who do not know what they are doing you start to see them all stretch out in the belly and hanging on the floor.


----------



## s.mariegreene

Pitcrew said:


> It's called "drawing them up". It is a relatively simple thing to do, although has to be done in a rather strict fashion.
> You have to keep the dog away from water.
> They are to drink twice a day. Let her drink until she picks her head up from the bowl then take it away.
> Feed her as normal.
> She also has to be exercised/walked, flirt pole, etc every day as well.
> 2-3 times a day rub her belly with Campho Phenique. All over the teats.
> Keep this up until she is drawn up.
> Thats all there is to it. Works VERY well.
> There are some products in the store that I am sure work also.
> There is no excuse to have a bitch hanging like you have described.


will this work on my new female? when i got her she had just weened a litter and she is all dried up but she is still hanging.


----------



## performanceknls

how long has it been since the pups have been weaned? Normally you do this as soon as they are weaned. Restricting the water intake stops milk production and drys up the milk. If she is not lactating anymore then the only thing you can do is get her on shape slowly and hope she tucks back up. Again what pitcrew posted is what is done as soon as you take the pups off. Most the time my bitches are ready to wean at 4 weeks but others at 5 weeks. That also helps to tuck them up by not letting them nurse too long.


----------



## s.mariegreene

she had her pups in April and it was her first litter


----------



## performanceknls

Like I said above if the pups have already been weaned then all you can do is exercise and time to help suck them up. She just had pups so do not over do the exercise.


----------



## angelbaby

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Depends on how long they nursed from her. Some breeders pull the pups off around 5 weeks I believe. The nipples will never be the same and will still hang but with excercise and a good diet they will reduce in size. Spaying her will help as well because with each heat she has they will still be droopy. How long did the pups nurse and how long have they been weaned? When was her last litter and how many litters has she had?


Ive never heard of spaying to get the teets to come up? Doesnt seem right is there any proof in this?


----------



## dylroche1

^^ I am also curious about this


----------



## performanceknls

Never heard of spaying helping, interesting


----------



## Black Rabbit

Doesn't work. Ryan had MJ spayed and she still had them hangers lol. It could be a different story though she had a spay/abort done. Not sure if that matters but she looked the same after the spay.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

angelbaby said:


> Ive never heard of spaying to get the teets to come up? Doesnt seem right is there any proof in this?


Sorry, when I am at work typing on my little phone I don't really get into a whole lot of detail.....Proof? Other than what I have heard and read on research I have done. Ever since Bella had her first heat a month ago her nipples are bigger and more pronounced so I started researching if they will go back to size once she is spayed. Spaying doesn't always work but it can help because they stop producing estrogen so no more cycles. It also depends on how many litters the bitch may have had and if never bred then how many times she has come into heat. Basically from the general consensus spaying works for some bitches and not for others but again you have to take into consideration the number of times bred, pups being weaned off and how old the bitch is. I have read the more they come into heat the more the teets sag.......IDK, just my take on the whole topic but this is my first bitch and am still learning :roll:


----------



## angelbaby

Thats interesting , wonder how well that would work on a bitch who has whleped vs one who hasnt , I know there teets get bigger during there 1st heat and dont usually go back down like before but havent seen any of them actually hang whenthey havent been bred. Interesting thnks 4 sharing .


----------



## Black Rabbit

We had another member here, can't remember who it was now, who's dog had a false pregnancy and the nips began to hang down like if she was nursing a pup. Super weird! I'm pretty sure she did as described above to help the retract.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

I had a friend with two pit bull bitches that were both spayed later in life at the age of 5. One had a litter and one never did and the one who didn't whelp a litter once spayed looked pretty tight in the nipple area where as the other female who did whelp still had a little more hang time than her sister but still looked good. Then I have seen some intact 18 month old bitches with nipples down to there hocks! What the heck is that all about LOL!


----------



## MISSAPBT

Grace has sucked all up but still got milk lol pups still try get a sly feed when im not looking and there 9weeks old. Whoops!


----------



## HoneyDog

Spaying doesn't really help. I adopted my Honey two years ago (They have to be spayed/neutered before going home) She'd sat in the shelter for 6 months before I got her. She was super saggy then, they've gone up a little, but people still ask me if she's recently had puppies. Granted she's a little on the chubby side. Frustrating!


----------



## Greymama

I just brought home a 5 year old rescue who was recently found with a 1 year old pup and a litter of 6 month old pups - seems likely was constantly having pups. Her nipples are very large misshapen hanging low. Can anything be done not being sure of her history?


----------



## Greymama

RE: previous post
She was spayed approx 2 months ago.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

There's not really much that can be done. You can try some pickle juice to see if the vinegar in it will help to draw them up, but if she's been bred continuously as is suspected, there's probably not going to me much change to the appearance.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Apple cider vinegar in her food and lots of exercise!


----------



## Greymama

Thanks all!


----------

